# En mi trabajo acaban de anunciar el despido de 35 personas, prohibición de usar aires acondicionados y posibles despidos semanales



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

-Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.

-Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.

-No descartan echar a gente cada viernes.

Motivo: caída brutal de las ventas (llevamos 8M€ facturados cuando deberíamos ir por los 20M€), encarecimiento brutal de los costes de fabricación (cada máquina cuesta un 30% más de fabricar) y morosidad de nuestros clientes (tenemos más de 5M€ en cartera vencida, los clientes no pagan porque no pueden).

Las charos de administración, todas premenopáusicas ya han liado el pollo porque van a sudar cual cerdo en la granja. Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad


----------



## Le Truhan (3 Ago 2022)

Bueno, esto era la nueva normalidad, a disfrutarla, por lo menos no manda la ultraderesha


----------



## Khazario (3 Ago 2022)

Próximamente es sus pantallas...

Y te ha faltado impuestos. El tema de impuestos nunca se toca pero 5 millones a la espera de cobro supone que los moronegros y el leopard/falkon de Sánchez ya han recibido 1 millon en IVA para que siga la fiesta. Irpf de trabajadores, seguridad social...
Con 8 de facturación calculale 4,5 en impuestos.

Que dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## Ordel (3 Ago 2022)

Faltan aliens progres


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (3 Ago 2022)

¿ De qué zona de España eres? Entiendo que trabajas en el sector industrial ¿Puedes decir el sector? ¿ Vuestra facturación viene de nacional o internacional? Si una parte viene de internacional ¿ Qué países son vuestros mayores clientes?
Gracias
PD Increible no haber despedido a nadie de rr hh. Supongo que próximamente. Mucha suerte


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Ago 2022)

Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Ago 2022)

Es lo que tiene usar burbuja en Google Chrome asociado a su correo, sin bloqueador de anuncios ni VPN.

Entre la NSA rastreando su navegación y la publicidad del calvo lo raro es que no marque un 100%.


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> ¿ De qué zona de España eres? Entiendo que trabajas en el sector industrial ¿Puedes decir el sector? ¿ Vuestra facturación viene de nacional o internacional? Si una parte viene de internacional ¿ Qué países son vuestros mayores clientes?
> Gracias
> PD Increible no haber despedido a nadie de rr hh. Supongo que próximamente. Mucha suerte



Soy de Barcelona. Sector metalúrgico para industrias como aeronáutica, joyería, medicina.
Gran parte facturación viene de Benelux, Alemania, Austria, Italia y Asia


----------



## Karlb (3 Ago 2022)

Gracias Yolanda @xicomalo


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Ago 2022)

mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur. 

la buena vida.


----------



## belenus (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

Un amigo mío trabaja en una multi en febrero la compro un fondo de inversión estadounidense pues ya les han dicho q tienen que recortar de personal.
Vamos mi amigo ya se está buscando trabajo.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.



Si te lo montas bien vives de pm.
Familia mia en Extremadura trabaja de octubre a junio y luego paro.
Y de personal laboral fijo discontinuo.
Sin estudios.


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



pues amenos que las de RRHH te dejen hacer una orgia con ellas mientras esperas despido, yo buscaría curro y me pondría en plan malvado saboteador comunista por si acaso.

la mejor solución seria que montases un piso de lumis con las de RRHH y otro piso de Sadomaso con las de administración, siendo tu el chuloputas de todas, esto se llama optimizar recursos.

que poco marqueting sabéis.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Bueno, esto era la nueva normalidad, a disfrutarla, por lo menos no manda la ultraderesha



No siempre la culpa la tendrá Vox.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.



No. Si ya la tienen destrozada con 5M€ en impagos.

Elegir un cliente bueno debe ser como ver fotos de delincuentes en los álbumes antiguos de las Comisarías.

"Este no. Este tampoco. A este menos..."

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues amenos que las de RRHH te dejen hacer una orgia con ellas mientras esperas despido, yo buscaría curro y me pondría en plan malvado saboteador comunista por si acaso.
> 
> la mejor solución seria que montases un piso de lumis con las de RRHH y otro piso de Sadomaso con las de administración, siendo tu el chuloputas de todas, esto se llama optimizar recursos.
> 
> que poco marqueting sabéis.



Sí, de hecho tengo 2 propuestas laborales encima de la mesa, tengo que decidir


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Sí, de hecho tengo 2 propuestas laborales encima de la mesa, tengo que decidir



mucha suerte elige bien


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (3 Ago 2022)

Yo si pudiera hacerme freelance, lo haría, y a tomar por culo el tener que trabajar por cuenta ajena y el miedo a la incertidumbre de si te despiden. Luego me registro en Fiverr, Freelancer, o sitios así y ya está. El problema es que ser autónomo en España está carísimo.


----------



## aron01 (3 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> El problema es que ser autónomo en España está carísimo.



En España hay más autónomos que empresas por cuenta ajena, no es casualidad.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si te lo montas bien vives de pm.
> Familia mia en Extremadura trabaja de octubre a junio y luego paro.
> Y de personal laboral fijo discontinuo.
> Sin estudios.



lo bueno es que no se puede salir de españa y se pega unos viajes el tio cobrando el paro que si la charo del inem se enterara le abriria una inspección por envidia


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Soy de Barcelona. Sector metalúrgico para industrias como aeronáutica, joyería, medicina.
> Gran parte facturación viene de Benelux, Alemania, Austria, Italia y Asia



Yo también de Barcelona sector metalúrgico, mes de Julio 5 despidos en fábrica septiembre más.


----------



## LangostaPaco (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja en qué sector?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Ago 2022)

¿_Hueles eso_? ¿Lo _hueles_, _muchacho_? Es chumino de administrativa sudao con regla. Nada en el mundo _huele_ así. ¡Qué delicia oler chumino por la mañana !


----------



## Fausto1880 (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> ...
> 
> Las charos de administración, todas premenopáusicas ya han liado el pollo porque van a sudar cual cerdo en la granja. Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad



Lo peor vendrá cuando las de administración también vayan con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino.


----------



## spica (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...




¿Que fabricais?


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...




Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad


y rodilleras de enmoquetador, amigacho


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

porque las de rrhh son todas jovencitas?antes esos trabajos no existían?no hay hombres o es que no los contratan porque prefieren mujeres a las que follarse?


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> No. Si ya la tienen destrozada con 5M€ en impagos.
> 
> Elegir un cliente bueno debe ser como ver fotos de delincuentes en los álbumes antiguos de las Comisarías.
> 
> ...



No hay que elegir buenos clientes, simplemente tener contratado un seguro.

Ellos te evaluan cada cliente y conforme a su riesgo te calculan una prima. Ya es tu decision, tras ver ese estudio y la prima que te cobran, el arriesgarte y hacer negocios con el sin pagar la prima, el hacerlos pagando la prima o, directamente, no hacerlos.

Algunos clientes suponen tanto riesgo que la empresa aseguradora ni te los cubre, de esos hay que huir y no mirar atras.

Que una empresa paco con 5 trabajadores y menos de 100.000 € de facturacion tenga impagos de clientes no asegurados es entendible, que los tenga una gran empresa que factura millones de euros no tiene excusa, es solamente culpa de los dueños y/o gestores y sintoma de una mala gestion y administracion.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (3 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque las de rrhh son todas jovencitas?antes esos trabajos no existían?no hay hombres o es que no los contratan porque prefieren mujeres a las que follarse?



Hola Xrl, no se como seran las dinamicas de contratacion en la empresa del, pero lo que es en la mia (500+ trabajadores) de todos es bien sabido que las de rrhh reportan oralmente todos los viernes por la tarde al hijo del dueño......y los fines de semana al DUEÑO.....todas resien lisensiadas y con LINKEDIN de pedigri......y carnes tremulas


----------



## noseyo (3 Ago 2022)

Esperar a el ahorro energético cuando digan que ya encima en pérdidas frenes la producción no va quedar nadie trabajando que siga la gente las terrazas están llenas


----------



## escudero (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No hay que elegir buenos clientes, simplemente tener contratado un seguro.
> 
> Ellos te evaluan cada cliente y conforme a su riesgo te calculan una prima. Ya es tu decision, tras ver ese estudio y la prima que te cobran, el arriesgarte y hacer negocios con el sin pagar la prima, el hacerlos pagando la prima o, directamente, no hacerlos.
> 
> ...



eso es una tonteria. 
Primero, rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran futuras, y por otro, los.seguros de impago son molones, pero no una maravilla,.tienen un coste enorme y nunca asumen toda la deuda, sino un 60%\80% aprox. 
en funcion del margen, se puede dar el caso.que si contratas un seguro pierdas dinero en cada venta.

No es tan simple con "es que habeis elegido malos.clientes....", quiero suponer que una empresa que facturaba 20millones, algo de idea tenia...


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Me parto.!!!!! (no por ti)


----------



## Joloan (3 Ago 2022)

Esto va a ser como una bola de nieve, primero han sido algunas empresas, pero cuando empiece a coger velocidad va a empezar a llevarse todo por delante, lo peor es que no se ve el final de la bajada.


----------



## jumago (3 Ago 2022)

Despidos con perspectiva de género y sin corbata. Héroes contra Putín. Se pueden sentir orgullosos.


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que en la mia puede pasar algo asi a partir del ultimo trimestre (pasado verano, se acaba la tonteria).


----------



## Setapéfranses (3 Ago 2022)

5/10 buena temática.

Si acaso mezclar despidos con aC que no tiene nada que ver, ha hecho que la nota sea baja.


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

Pero si da igual todo ya.


Llevamos años en los que la gente cualificada esta cobrando un 20/30 % menos de lo que deberia. 
Llevamos años viendo como la tendencia es ascender a hijos de puta psicopatas incompetentes (esto es lo peor).
Llevamos años en los que RRHH se ha convertio en un nido de gentuza y prostitucion interna.

España merece una extirpacion de cancer masiva.

Puta España!!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Se sabe ya cuántos se vacunaron para no perder el trabajo?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.



Cagarse en el portátil del jefe y cerrarlo MANDA.


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque las de rrhh son todas jovencitas?antes esos trabajos no existían?no hay hombres o es que no los contratan porque prefieren mujeres a las que follarse?



Porque son todas unas putas de mierda. Se follan a los malotes de oficina a cambio de unos euros....

Hijas de puta de RRHH!!!!


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Ago 2022)

Ahora con la reforma aprobada en dic pasado los fijos discontinuos tienen paro en los periodos de inactividad. Para el que tenga cotizado suficiente es un chollo si se conchabea con la empresa.


----------



## chainsaw man (3 Ago 2022)

He vivido un quiebre de una empresa y os cuento que los de RRHH/Administrativos son los ultimos a los que despiden mas que nada porque suelen ser los que llevan las cuentas y demas, y eso es de lo ultimo que tienen que cerrar antes del concurso de acreedores por lo cual al dueño de la empresa le interesa que RRHH sea lo ultimo en caer.

Ahora, os digo una cosa, precisamente en el quiebre de una empresa es cuando los de RRHH tiene mas curro y la mayoria(por lo menos en mi empresa paso) quieren salir de ahi escopetados pues como les pille el administrador concursal estan jodidos ya que no se pueden ir y como dije antes van a currar de lo lindo.

PD: No me caen bien RRHH y lo que cuento es de mi propia experiencia de hace unos 5-6 años.


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> eso es una tonteria.
> Primero, rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran futuras, y por otro, los.seguros de impago son molones, pero no una maravilla,.tienen un coste enorme y nunca asumen toda la deuda, sino un 60%\80% aprox.
> en funcion del margen, se puede dar el caso.que si contratas un seguro pierdas dinero en cada venta.
> 
> No es tan simple con "es que habeis elegido malos.clientes....", quiero suponer que una empresa que facturaba 20millones, algo de idea tenia...



Vale, lo que tu digas que seguro que trabajas a diario con este tipo de seguros y clientes internacionales a los que facturas millones de euros...

No discuto con cuñados de barra de bar.

Vas y le cuentas tu rollo a los dueños y gestores de la empresa donde curra mi pareja y donde una de sus funciones son cuestiones relacionadas con ese tipo de seguros.

Vas y les explicas de que trata su trabajo y como hacerlo..., ellos llevan años trabajando con este tipo de seguros para clientes tanto nacionales como internacionales a los que les facturan millones de euros sin perder un solo centimo por impagos (salvo de pequeños clientes a los que se les factura pocos miles y ni se contempla contratarles la prima) pero seguro que tu sabes mas del tema que ellos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ago 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Ahora con la reforma aprobada en dic pasado los fijos discontinuos tienen paro en los periodos de inactividad. Para el que tenga cotizado suficiente es un chollo si se conchabea con la empresa.



Para esos trabajos tan estacionales luego es jodido acumular paro. Además está la mierda esa que jamás entendí de “coges este paro o el anterior”

qué pollas me cuentas? Calcúlame la base de los últimos 180 días y cuantos días tengo de paro acumulados y déjate de hostias


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Para esos trabajos tan estacionales luego es jodido acumular paro. Además está la mierda esa que jamás entendí de “coges este paro o el anterior”
> 
> qué pollas me cuentas? Calcúlame la base de los últimos 180 días y cuantos días tengo de paro acumulados y déjate de hostias



Es lo que se llama el derecho de opcion pero en el caso de los fijos discontinuos creo que hay un regimen mas favorable. 

Me refiero a los fijos discontinuos que ya tienen cotizado mas de un año en periodos de actividad y han generado paro. Osea, se trata de que al llegar nuevo periodo de inactividad pide el paro pero sigue currando en negro para la empresa. Eso durante dos años es una buena pasta.

A mi se me ha encendido la bombilla con esta modificación legal porque ya se la forma de dejar el curro que tengo sin perder derechos pasivos. Lo único que lo jode es que cuando se termine el paro y al llegar un nuevo periodo de inactividad no tienes derecho al subsidio 52+, pero me da igual, tengo pensado plan B.


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Próximamente es sus pantallas...
> 
> Y te ha faltado impuestos. El tema de impuestos nunca se toca pero 5 millones a la espera de cobro supone que los moronegros y el leopard/falkon de Sánchez ya han recibido 1 millon en IVA para que siga la fiesta. Irpf de trabajadores, seguridad social...
> Con 8 de facturación calculale 4,5 en impuestos.
> ...



Lo del IVA tiene una facil solucion que es optar por el regimen especial de IVA con criterio de caja, en el que se declara el IVA cuando se cobra o se paga, no a fecha de factura.

Este criterio es aconsejable cuando tu pagas pronto pero a ti te pagan tarde.

Lleva algo mas de trabajo contable y fiscal a la hora de hacer las declaraciones de IVA, pero nada que no se pueda permitir una empresa medio grande.


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> Hola Xrl, no se como seran las dinamicas de contratacion en la empresa del, pero lo que es en la mia (500+ trabajadores) de todos es bien sabido que las de rrhh reportan oralmente todos los viernes por la tarde al hijo del dueño......y los fines de semana al DUEÑO.....todas resien lisensiadas y con LINKEDIN de pedigri......y carnes tremulas



que asco de putas,esas luego son las típicas putas de discoteca-restaurantes-viajes


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Porque son todas unas putas de mierda. Se follan a los malotes de oficina a cambio de unos euros....
> 
> Hijas de puta de RRHH!!!!



y como son las de tu curro? edad aproximada? te las follabas con furia porcina o a secas?


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.




pazuzear las relaciones y tipos de las tablas SQL.
jojojojojo.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Ago 2022)

Pero vais con corbata?

Cuadrilla de hijos de puta.


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y como son las de tu curro? edad aproximada? te las follabas con furia porcina o a secas?



Hay de todo.

Pero son un poco putilllas   

Como mujeres estables no valen para nada. Narcicistas no, lo siguiente.... obsesionadas con los viajes, instagram, posturear y calentar pollas.

Si pillas cacho, te la tiras y fuera....

Son putas con diploma.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Soy de Barcelona. Sector metalúrgico para industrias como aeronáutica, joyería, medicina.
> Gran parte facturación viene de Benelux, Alemania, Austria, Italia y Asia



¿ Y cuál dirías qué es la zona con mayor caída de pedidos?


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> ¿ Y cuál dirías qué es la zona con mayor caída de pedidos?



Benelux y Asia


----------



## escudero (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Vale, lo que tu digas que seguro que trabajas a diario con este tipo de seguros y clientes internacionales a los que facturas millones de euros...
> 
> No discuto con cuñados de barra de bar.
> 
> ...



pues no te voy a contradecir porque a esos.niveles no he trabajado nunca, sino con clientes nacionales con consumo del rango hasta 200k € por cliente, y era asi con credito y caucion, barato no salia y cubria el 75% del impago base imponible.

Ahora,.si con clientes internacionales y esas facturacioned sale mas barato y te cubre el 100% de la deuda, ni idea, por logica hubiese pensado que a mas.volumen, mas caro el.seguro.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Próximamente es sus pantallas...
> 
> Y te ha faltado impuestos. El tema de impuestos nunca se toca pero 5 millones a la espera de cobro supone que los moronegros y el leopard/falkon de Sánchez ya han recibido 1 millon en IVA para que siga la fiesta. Irpf de trabajadores, seguridad social...
> Con 8 de facturación calculale 4,5 en impuestos.
> ...



Que pesaos los fachas con los impuestos. que no es tema de impuestos.


----------



## Franchi (3 Ago 2022)

Las charos por el aire no se quejan, se quejan pensando en el frío que van a pasar en invierno... lo que no saben es que en invierno van a estar en sus casitas...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## subvencionados (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Vale, lo que tu digas que seguro que trabajas a diario con este tipo de seguros y clientes internacionales a los que facturas millones de euros...
> 
> No discuto con cuñados de barra de bar.
> 
> ...



Permíteme preguntarte que seguro de impago utilizas en el ámbito internacional, si es con CESCE, o utilizais Cartas de Crédito standby o bank guarantees?

Gracias


----------



## John Connor (3 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pero deberiais estar orgullosos porque estais ayudando a parar a la ultraderecha y a Putin.

Todo lo demas, si te preocupa, es que eres un facha.


----------



## thanos2 (3 Ago 2022)

Franchi dijo:


> Las charos por el aire no se quejan, se quejan pensando en el frío que van a pasar en invierno... lo que no saben es que en invierno van a estar en sus casitas...




El socialismo y el podemismo van a hacer más contra la mujer que cualquier sociedad patriarcal que quieran inventarse.

Con la recesión muchísimas mujeres van a acabar de amas de casa y de onlyfaneras haciendo inserciones de puño en directo las que puedan. Porque el poco trabajo que habrá será el de siempre en momentos de crisis, el trabajo de fuerza bruta que ellas no quieren.

Y ese empobrecimiento de la sociedad siempre acaba metiendo a la mujer en casa y en la mayor pobreza.


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues no te voy a contradecir porque a esos.niveles no he trabajado nunca, sino con clientes nacionales con consumo del rango hasta 200k € por cliente, y era asi con credito y caucion, barato no salia y cubria el 75% del impago base imponible.
> 
> Ahora,.si con clientes internacionales y esas facturacioned sale mas barato y te cubre el 100% de la deuda, ni idea, por logica hubiese pensado que a mas.volumen, mas caro el.seguro.



Hombre, todo dependera del seguro que contrates y de sus coberturas y caracteristicas.

Ya te digo que, segun me comentaban, hay clientes (sobre todo de paises como Grecia o Italia) a los que ni siquiera les calcula prima la empresa aseguradora porque el riesgo de impago era muy alto y no las cubren..., obviamente, con esos, por muy jugoso que sea el negocio, no se hace.

En cualquier caso yo soy de la opinion que a esos niveles de facturacion (tanto los que tu comentas como los que comento yo) y dada la coyuntura actual, cualquier gran empresa deberia tener un seguro de estos para al menos cubrirte en los negocios mas cuantiosos con clientes mas dudosos, aunque sea uno que no te cubra el 100 %...


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Permíteme preguntarte que seguro de impago utilizas en el ámbito internacional, si es con CESCE, o utilizais Cartas de Crédito standby o bank guarantees?
> 
> Gracias



De eso no tengo ni idea.

No es mi trabajo. Es la empresa donde trabaja mi pareja y se lo que ella me comenta y como funcionan a grandes rasgos. Lo de que el seguro hace estudio de cada cliente y para cada cliente se calcula una prima y luego tu eres libre de contratarla o no. Lo de que hay empresas que suponen tanto riesgo que no las cubren y que con esas no hacen tratos. Cosas asi.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El socialismo y el podemismo van a hacer más contra la mujer que cualquier sociedad patriarcal que quieran inventarse.
> 
> Con la recesión muchísimas mujeres van a acabar de amas de casa y de onlyfaneras haciendo *inserciones de puño en directo* las que puedan. Porque el poco trabajo que habrá será el de siempre en momentos de crisis, el trabajo de fuerza bruta que ellas no quieren.
> 
> Y ese empobrecimiento de la sociedad siempre acaba metiendo a la mujer en casa y en la mayor pobreza.



NO es suficiente, queremos ver a esas putas metiéndose el extintor.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (3 Ago 2022)

Lo importante es vacunarse y parar a Putin


----------



## imaginARIO (3 Ago 2022)

Que se joda Putin, ¿eh, gañanes?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Ago 2022)

Es el socialismo amigo


----------



## Domm (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Lo del A/C es meramente anecdótico así como la morosidad de los clientes que es circunstancial, lo que realmente llama la atención de tu historia es lo de tercerizar la producción.

No poder controlar el proceso productivo significa perder por completo el control sobre estándares de calidad, logística y sobre todo el control sobre los costes productivos.

Compartir el know how así como patentes y manuales de producción es la peor de las ideas si es que posees algo innovador y diferenciador.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.



Cómo es eso? no necesitas cotizar 12 meses para cobrar 4?
EDIT fijos discontinuos ok.


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...





Guano is not coming. Guano is here


----------



## subvencionados (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> De eso no tengo ni idea.
> 
> No es mi trabajo. Es la empresa donde trabaja mi pareja y se lo que ella me comenta y como funcionan a grandes rasgos. Lo de que el seguro hace estudio de cada cliente y para cada cliente se calcula una prima y luego tu eres libre de contratarla o no. Lo de que hay empresas que suponen tanto riesgo que no las cubren y que con esas no hacen tratos. Cosas asi.



Gracias por tu respuesta

Te voy a pedir un último favor. Le puedes preguntar a ella qué tipo de seguro realizan y con qué tipo de empresas.

gracias de nuevo


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> No poder controlar el proceso productivo significa perder por completo el control sobre estándares de calidad, logística y sobre todo el control sobre los costes productivos.




Tontería gorda.
Cuando externalices tienes todo el control: Quiera esa maquin asin y asan y de esta forma y con estas caracteristicas. Ademas quiero que me cueste NNN euros. Control total

Que fabrique rita, que contrate rita, que pague nominas a final de mes rita, que sea empresario esclavizador rita


----------



## OYeah (3 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.



¿Sector?


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Bueno, pero deberiais estar orgullosos porque estais ayudando a parar a la ultraderecha y a Putin.
> 
> Todo lo demas, si te preocupa, es que eres un facha.



El problema que tiene europa es que se han pasado años comprando deuda, para gasto corriente. Hay que quitar funcionarios y simplificar las normas/burocracia

Eso en los países del sur

En el norte que son tan listos, como los alemanes, les pasa por depender de republicas bananeras, a Merkel habría que darle un paseo


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Ahora con la reforma aprobada en dic pasado los fijos discontinuos tienen paro en los periodos de inactividad. Para el que tenga cotizado suficiente es un chollo si se conchabea con la empresa.



Pero pierdes tiempo de paro? Es decir si te vas en el verano al paro un mes o dos vas perdiendo de los dos años de paro acumulados?


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



el sector del metal me dicen que en setiembre sube, y los costes de materias han caido


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Ago 2022)

me parece chuli 8/10 pero puede mejorar


----------



## kdjdw (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Benelux y Asia



Sabéis por qué?


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Es lo que se llama el derecho de opcion pero en el caso de los fijos discontinuos creo que hay un regimen mas favorable.
> 
> Me refiero a los fijos discontinuos que ya tienen cotizado mas de un año en periodos de actividad y han generado paro. Osea, se trata de que al llegar nuevo periodo de inactividad pide el paro pero sigue currando en negro para la empresa. Eso durante dos años es una buena pasta.
> 
> A mi se me ha encendido la bombilla con esta modificación legal porque ya se la forma de dejar el curro que tengo sin perder derechos pasivos. Lo único que lo jode es que cuando se termine el paro y al llegar un nuevo periodo de inactividad no tienes derecho al subsidio 52+, pero me da igual, tengo pensado plan B.



Y por qué no tienes derecho a la prestación de mayores de 52?


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Bueno, esto era la nueva normalidad, a disfrutarla, por lo menos no manda la ultraderesha



la ultraderecha, mande quien mande, siempre mandan los mismos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (3 Ago 2022)

Eso lo arreglan metiendo más charos y haciendo dos planes, uno de ahorro resiliente y otro de perspectiva de género.


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> Te voy a pedir un último favor. Le puedes preguntar a ella qué tipo de seguro realizan y con qué tipo de empresas.
> 
> gracias de nuevo



Ok, luego se lo digo.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero pierdes tiempo de paro? Es decir si te vas en el verano al paro un mes o dos vas perdiendo de los dos años de paro acumulados?




Es falso lo que dice. No se puede estar diez años trabajando 8 meses y cobrando 4 meses de paro. Mientras cobras el paro no cotizas de cara a la próxima vez.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es falso lo que dice. No se puede estar diez años trabajando 8 meses y cobrando 4 meses de paro. Mientras cobras el paro no cotizas de cara a la próxima vez.



Ah ya me parecía.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

Pues qué suerte los que hayan pillado pasta porque lo próximo será no pagaros. Sal corriendo de allí.

Ellos seguro están en su casa frescos. Ah y eso se queda. Cuando ganen esos 20M seguiréis con los ventiladores.


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo del IVA tiene una facil solucion que es optar por el regimen especial de IVA con criterio de caja, en el que se declara el IVA cuando se cobra o se paga, no a fecha de factura.
> 
> Este criterio es aconsejable cuando tu pagas pronto pero a ti te pagan tarde.
> 
> Lleva algo mas de trabajo contable y fiscal a la hora de hacer las declaraciones de IVA, pero nada que no se pueda permitir una empresa medio grande.




No conozco ni una sola empresa que lo lleve por la complejidad administrativa que supone, tanto para el adscrito al régimen como para sus proveedores


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Manda fotos de las de RRHH. Las de administración, sudadas, no hace falta. Vais de cabeza al concurso de acreedores.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (3 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es falso lo que dice. No se puede estar diez años trabajando 8 meses y cobrando 4 meses de paro. Mientras cobras el paro no cotizas de cara a la próxima vez.



Si que cotizas.
Pero el paro tiene letras pequeñas. Como que cobras el 70% los tres primeros meses y el 60% el resto.
Por otro, lo que se quejan los empresaurios y las paguitas, son las que se llevan los inmigrantes, que iban a trabajar 12 horas por el smi.
Y ahora no tienen inmigrantes a los que explotar, nacionales a los que chulear ni clientes a los que engañar.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo bueno es que no se puede salir de españa y se pega unos viajes el tio cobrando el paro que si la charo del inem se enterara le abriria una inspección por envidia



Tu familia de Extremadura eres tú.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ago 2022)

Estarás en paro, te achicharrarás o congelarás... Y serás feliz


----------



## Alf_ET (3 Ago 2022)

En la tele han dicho que el paro está más bajo que nunca, mentira.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Consejo de persona en puesto alto en empresa internacional: Cuando leas o escuches lo siguiente:
- "Vamos a acquirir nosequé empresa..."
- "Vamos a fusionarnos con nosequé empresa..."
- "Vamos a ampliar miras en el mercado nosqué de la mano de nosequé empresa..."

Y sobre todo: "No os preocupeis..."

Empieza a buscar curro nuevo YA. Pero YA.


----------



## Marvelita (3 Ago 2022)

> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.



Si te pones a sudar cual gorrino al sol, es facil poner una instepccion laboral. Una cosa es subir los AC, lo cual a mi me jode vivo pq soy mul caliroso. Pero cambiar el AC por ventiladores no se yo...

Si ellas van con falda cota... tu ponte pantalones cortos.

Si hacen despidos, pues no se... Espero que se haya despedido a varias feministas y se acuerden de los 200mil millones que se ha dado al ministerio de las chupis de montero cuando necesite ayuda para cobrar el paro etc...


----------



## Artorias (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> No conozco ni una sola empresa que lo lleve por la complejidad administrativa que supone, tanto para el adscrito al régimen como para sus proveedores



Pues ya conoces a uno que, en sus ultimos años en el sector privado, lo llevaba en dos empresas (mis jefes tenian dos empresas, asi que aunque oficialemente curraba en una, hacia las cosas de las dos)...

Y si, es un puto coñazo comparado con el regimen de IVA "normal", pero cuando curras con empresas que te pagan a 3, 6 o mas meses (como lo hacian por aquel entonces las grandes empresas constructoras, no se si ahora lo seguiran haciendo) como era nuestro caso pues no habia mas cojones que optar por ese sistema si no querias ir ahogado...

Ah, y que fuera complejo para los proveedores me la sudaba, si hubieran pagado mas rapido no hubieramos tenido que optar por ese sistema.


----------



## Marvelita (3 Ago 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> En la tele han dicho que el paro está más bajo que nunca, mentira.



Los fijos discontinuos no cuentan como parados. El problema de este tipo de contrato es que es el nuevo trabajo temporal, sobre todo si se da a la empresa la potestad de la llamada al trabajo. Puede ser que se trabaje 1 mes y se este 4 en paro o 4 meses paro 4 trabajo.

Hay empresas publicas que estan haceindo contratos de 24 meses cuando en realidad creo que eso no se puede hacer ya.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ago 2022)

Invent.


----------



## radovan (3 Ago 2022)

Salimos más fueltes


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero pierdes tiempo de paro? Es decir si te vas en el verano al paro un mes o dos vas perdiendo de los dos años de paro acumulados?



Aunque nunca he estado en esa situacion creo que si te vas al paro pasas a cobrar desempleo y lo vas consumiendo en los periodos de inactividad. A su vez cuando trabajas vas cotizando para generar nuevo paro cuando hayas acumulado 1 año.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (3 Ago 2022)

¿Han despedido al 80% de empleados de tu empresa, que según tu, habían despedido ya el pasado junio a golpe de voz, sin un proceso colectivo?

¿Se puede despedir a un despedido que ya habia sido despedido?

Que troles más cutres calvopez


----------



## VOXero (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Lo de externalizar la producción huele que apesta. Como casi todas las subcontrataciones probablemente incurran en cesión ilegal de trabajadores (prestamismo). Por ahí podéis tocar los huevos seguramente los que hayan sido despedidos o los que vean sus puestos en peligro. Tambien conviene recordar que la empresa que entre a efectuar el servicio tiene que aplicar el convenio de la empresa donde se realiza la prestación o el convenio sectorial de esta, más que nada por si el objeto de todo esto es cambiar unos esclavos por otros la mitad de baratos. Si la empresa no es rentable que pague y cierre.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ago 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> Hola Xrl, no se como seran las dinamicas de contratacion en la empresa del, pero lo que es en la mia (500+ trabajadores) de todos es bien sabido que las de rrhh reportan oralmente todos los viernes por la tarde al hijo del dueño......y los fines de semana al DUEÑO.....todas resien lisensiadas y con LINKEDIN de pedigri......y carnes tremulas



El Alfa de RRHH seguro que es un viejo próxin a la jubilación con los colmillos retorcidos. Lo que viene a ser un macareno en la jerga de cazadores.


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Si la empresa no es rentable que pague y cierre.




Eso, y si bajo los cánones de los progres ninguna empresa es rentable, que paguen todas y que cierren todas.

Te has lucido. El odio que teneis a las empresas y a los empresarios es la raiz de la ruina que nos habeis traído. Espero que el karma te empareje la cuenta


----------



## VOXero (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Eso, y si bajo los cánones de los progres ninguna empresa es rentable, que paguen todas y que cierren todas.
> 
> Te has lucido. El odio que teneis a las empresas y a los empresarios es la raiz de la ruina que nos habeis traído. Espero que el karma te empareje la cuenta



El odio que tenis a los empresarios? Quien? La ruina que nos habéis traído? Quien? SUBNORMAL.
Si tú crees que la ruina se soluciona precarizando más los trabajos pues es que te falta un hervor. Nada mañana me monto un negociete de mierda y como me va mal y encima me gusta despilfarrar el dinero en cuotas, genaros, sostenibilidad y mierdas pues los empleados que trabajen gratis que yo solo soy un pobre empresario que genera puestos de empleo. Vete a echarte anda


----------



## dcuartero (3 Ago 2022)

Buenos días, es normal los despidos vuestros clientes Italia está bien jodida,Alemania y Austria ni te cuento cómo van a estar en cuanto llegue Octubre y se queden sin Gas, creo que hay por ahí un País Gilipollas que les va a dar el 7 porciento de sus escasas reservas de gas, Así pues si tus clientes quiebran tu empresa también, lo siento, es lo que tiene cerrar todas tus centrales nucleares, dinamitar tus centrales de ciclo combinado y quitarte las corbatas, este país se va a la mierda creo que deliberadamente, peor no se puede hacer,saludines y suerte chaval.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Si que cotizas.
> Pero el paro tiene letras pequeñas. Como que cobras el 70% los tres primeros meses y el 60% el resto.
> Por otro, lo que se quejan los empresaurios y las paguitas, son las que se llevan los inmigrantes, que iban a trabajar 12 horas por el smi.
> Y ahora no tienen inmigrantes a los que explotar, nacionales a los que chulear ni clientes a los que engañar.




Afirmas aquí que mientras estás cobrando el paro estás cotizando para la próxima vez. ¿Es así?

Lo consultaré pero no es lo que tengo entendido. Si asi fuera lo que hace este personaje, 8 meses trabajando y cuatro al.paro, es lo ideal y todo el mundo lo pediria.


----------



## el segador (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues amenos que las de RRHH te dejen hacer una orgia con ellas mientras esperas despido, yo buscaría curro y me pondría en plan malvado saboteador comunista por si acaso.
> 
> la mejor solución seria que montases un piso de lumis con las de RRHH y otro piso de Sadomaso con las de administración, siendo tu el chuloputas de todas, esto se llama optimizar recursos.
> 
> que poco marqueting sabéis.



Tu nuevo negocio puteril hace aguas por todas partes, ¿No te has enterado que en pocos meses se perseguirá penalmente a los puteros???


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Benelux y Asia



Me parece raro lo de los asiáticos. Según dices, no están tan boyantes como nos quieren hacer creer por aquí.


----------



## Guillotin (3 Ago 2022)

La empresa no es una ONG, por eso debe optimizar recursos apagando el aire acondicionado


----------



## Remero premium (3 Ago 2022)

Que echen a las charos pitopausicas


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Ago 2022)

Me apuesto los wuevos a que unos 30 no menos votaron a Pedorro Sánchez, '' Haz que pase'', pues eso....pasas al paro. 
40 años y la gente no pilla el concepto que los sociatas son un cáncer... Pues os jodeis.


----------



## Khazario (3 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Que pesaos los fachas con los impuestos. que no es tema de impuestos.



Que "pesaos" los "polla bobas" de los rojos vagos y maleantes. Que sí es tema de impuestos.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (3 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Afirmas aquí que mientras estás cobrando el paro estás cotizando para la próxima vez. ¿Es así?
> 
> Lo consultaré pero no es lo que tengo entendido. Si asi fuera lo que hace este personaje, 8 meses trabajando y cuatro al.paro, es lo ideal y todo el mundo lo pediria.



He cobrado paro y me han retenido dinero para la cotización de la Seguridad Social.

España tiene un problema con las paguitas, pero no son las miserias que dan a los españolitos, son las paguitas a amiguitos, empresaurios, enchufados varios y los inmigrantes ilegales.
Los legales trabajan y se ganan su pasta.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> He cobrado paro y me han retenido dinero para la cotización de la Seguridad Social.
> 
> España tiene un problema con las paguitas, pero no son las miserias que dan a los españolitos, son las paguitas a amiguitos, empresaurios, enchufados varios y los inmigrantes ilegales.
> Los legales trabajan y se ganan su pasta.




No sé sinos dais cuenta que si fuera así se podría eatar cobrando la Prestación por Desempleo indefinidamente.

Solo lo pongo en duda por si en el nuevo contrato de fijo discontínuo es así. No es lo que he leido pero podría ser. Pero eso es desde este año.


----------



## Nudels (3 Ago 2022)

No veo mucho problema con los despidos es fácil Chiqui se sube la cuota de autónomos , se sube el irpf seguridad social de currelas y subimos el sueldo a funcijetas y langostas con ajustando a la inflación ….en torno al 8/10% , se le dice a Bruselas que tenemos mucho COVID y virus mono ….. que impriman un poco y yo creo que que se puede. Y no olviden amiguitos …. remen un poco más fuerte.


----------



## lcn (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



Que esperas de comunistas , medidas idealistas , que acaban con todo lo que se mueve


----------



## Ghosterin (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tontería gorda.
> Cuando externalices tienes todo el control: Quiera esa maquin asin y asan y de esta forma y con estas caracteristicas. Ademas quiero que me cueste NNN euros. Control total
> 
> Que fabrique rita, que contrate rita, que pague nominas a final de mes rita, que sea empresario esclavizador rita



Ahí depende mucho del tipo y tamaño de la empresa. No tiene el mismo poder de negociación una empresa mediana que factura unos pocos millones de euros al año, por ejemplo donde trabaja el OP, que una gran empresa que factura cientos o incluso miles de millones de euros. A la primera a lo mejor solo le dan a elegir los modelos que ya tienen fabricados, le obligan a comprar 10 aunque solo quiera 3, o le ponen de precio N * 1,3 debido al bajo volumen de compra. A la grande se lo fabrican a medida, aunque pida decenas de extras aparte, en la cantidad que pida (sea 50, 100 o 300), y a un precio de N o de N * 0,8 por comprar mucho volumen.

Si nos vamos a las cadenas logísticas la emoción puede ser aún mayor, ya que lo mismo te paralizan el envío con la excusa de haber detectado un positivo por COVID en el puerto o en el barco, que te suben el precio del flete un 100% de una semana para otra por la falta de contenedores.


----------



## Ghosterin (3 Ago 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ¿Han despedido al 80% de empleados de tu empresa, que según tu, habían despedido ya el pasado junio a golpe de voz, sin un proceso colectivo?
> 
> ¿Se puede despedir a un despedido que ya habia sido despedido?
> 
> Que troles más cutres calvopez



No te olvides que estás en Burbuja: igual que muchos hemos muerto "cienes de veces" por guerras, pandemias, meteoritos, aliens y volcanes varios, otros muchos han sido despedidos "cienes de veces" del mismo puesto de trabajo en apenas un par de meses.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (3 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Yo si pudiera hacerme freelance, lo haría, y a tomar por culo el tener que trabajar por cuenta ajena y el miedo a la incertidumbre de si te despiden. Luego me registro en Fiverr, Freelancer, o sitios así y ya está. El problema es que ser autónomo en España está carísimo.



Si te metes a autonomo para evitar la incertidumbre vas a flipar.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Ago 2022)

Yo siempre digo que la culpa de esto la tiene Franco, es una autentica verguenza que aun viva


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (3 Ago 2022)

Trabajar en España es de SUN-NORMALES.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Bueno, esto era la nueva normalidad, a disfrutarla, por lo menos no manda la ultraderesha


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.



Tu eres tonto o qué, la culpa no es de la empresa, si se despide es porqué el negocio no va bien, y si no va bien hay que preguntarse por qué, y la respuesta la tienes en el propio mensaje que abre el hilo... no es que este negocio no sea competitivo, es una empresa que funcionaba bien hasta que se la han cargado desde fuera, espabila coño.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo de persona en puesto alto en empresa internacional: Cuando leas o escuches lo siguiente:
> - "Vamos a acquirir nosequé empresa..."
> - "Vamos a fusionarnos con nosequé empresa..."
> - "Vamos a ampliar miras en el mercado nosqué de la mano de nosequé empresa..."
> ...



La de todo va a seguir igual, también es muy común, salí pitando de allí cuando estaba en Siemens y se vino el metalúrgico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Tu eres tonto o qué, la culpa no es de la empresa, si se despide es porqué el negocio no va bien, y si no va bien hay que preguntarse por qué, y la respuesta la tienes en el propio mensaje que abre el hilo... no es que este negocio no sea competitivo, es una empresa que funcionaba bien hasta que se la han cargado desde fuera, espabila coño.



...o porque ya saben como hacer las cosas y sale un 70% mas barato hacerlas fuera.

Te lo dice uno que ha estado muchos años fuera.


----------



## Guillotin (3 Ago 2022)

Los de RRHH seguro que ya han propuesto a la dirección que suspendan el contrato con la empresa que les trae el botellón de agua fría.


----------



## M4rk (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Las charos de administración, todas premenopáusicas ya han liado el pollo porque van a sudar cual cerdo en la granja.



Todo merecerá la pena por esto: ver cómo el boomerang les vuelve a las charos y su charocracia, aliades y demás fauna.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



fotos de RRHH


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Ago 2022)

A disfrutar del liberalismo, me pVto nVtre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

si 


Guillotin dijo:


> Los de RRHH seguro que ya han propuesto a la dirección que suspendan el contrato con la empresa que les trae el botellón de agua fría.



yo tuviera una empresa es que RRHH no iba ni a existir.


----------



## sasuke (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

RRHH=prostitutas y chaperos con diploma


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Hay de todo.
> 
> Pero son un poco putilllas
> 
> ...



estaba claro,joder que asco de mujeres,solo por estar follables ya se piensan diosas cuando eso tendría que ser lo normal


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> RRHH=prostitutas y chaperos con diploma



igual que los enfermeros parece


----------



## mindugi (3 Ago 2022)

Ingenieros a la calle, charos administrando la producción nula en minifalda
Progreso.


----------



## Mizraim (3 Ago 2022)

Pues yo veo los supers y las terracitas hasta PVTO arriba, parece mentira que estemos al borde una mega crisis broootal.


----------



## urano (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...




Pues nosotros no damos abasto...  

Y yo que quiero que me despidan....que mal repartido está el mundo...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.



-- drop constraints
DECLARE @DropConstraints NVARCHAR(max) = ''
SELECT @DropConstraints += 'ALTER TABLE ' + QUOTENAME(OBJECT_SCHEMA_NAME(parent_object_id)) + '.'
+ QUOTENAME(OBJECT_NAME(parent_object_id)) + ' ' + 'DROP CONSTRAINT' + QUOTENAME(name)
FROM sys.foreign_keys
EXECUTE sp_executesql @DropConstraints;
GO

-- drop tables
DECLARE @DropTables NVARCHAR(max) = ''
SELECT @DropTables += 'DROP TABLE ' + QUOTENAME(TABLE_SCHEMA) + '.' + QUOTENAME(TABLE_NAME)
FROM INFORMATION_SCHEMA.TABLES
EXECUTE sp_executesql @DropTables;
GO


----------



## Saco de papas (3 Ago 2022)

Lo del tanga más fino cada día me ha llegado al alma.


----------



## Redwill (3 Ago 2022)

España quiebra antes de navidades, el que se queria comprar algo y ha ahorrado va a disfrutar de las rebajas de segunda mano, dentro de 2 años todo estara por los suelos, lastima la inflacion no se si va a ayudar.


----------



## isasosttw (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No hay que elegir buenos clientes, simplemente tener contratado un seguro.
> 
> Ellos te evaluan cada cliente y conforme a su riesgo te calculan una prima. Ya es tu decision, tras ver ese estudio y la prima que te cobran, el arriesgarte y hacer negocios con el sin pagar la prima, el hacerlos pagando la prima o, directamente, no hacerlos.
> 
> ...



Las empresas que aseguran riesgos no valen para nada en algunos sectores

Yo tengo muy buena relacion con un cliente, facturan bastantes millones, clientes internacionales. Más de la mitad de los clientes reciben credito cero por parte de la aseguradora. Los otros son clientes con pago " seguro" 

De hecho, en los ultimos 10 años no ha habido ningún impago en clientes cubiertos por la aseguradora.

Conclusión: las aseguradoras sólo aseguran cuando no hay riesgo.

Una de dos o trabajo solo con clientes seguros y entonces no necesito a la aseguradora o trabajo con todos los clientes y entonces no necesito a la aseguradora.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## España Forever (3 Ago 2022)

A esa empresa no le veo mucho futuro. 

Si tienes que eliminar personal o externalizar procesos empiezas con aquellos que no generan valor añadido. En este caso han hecho justo lo contrario. Externalizar producción y despiden ingenieros. Si externalizar producción corres el riesgo de que dicha empresa contacte directamente con el cliente final eliminando así un intermediario. Luego si despides a tanto ingeniero corres el riesgo de que la competencia los contrate y todos los conocimientos de la empresa pasen a la competencia.

Lo suyo era empezar eliminando personal de RR.HH. y administrativo. Luego marketing y comerciales. En caso de no resultar es mejor chapar la empresa.


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> El odio que tenis a los empresarios? Quien? La ruina que nos habéis traído? Quien? SUBNORMAL.
> Si tú crees que la ruina se soluciona precarizando más los trabajos pues es que te falta un hervor. Nada mañana me monto un negociete de mierda y como me va mal y encima me gusta despilfarrar el dinero en cuotas, genaros, sostenibilidad y mierdas pues los empleados que trabajen gratis que yo solo soy un pobre empresario que genera puestos de empleo. Vete a echarte anda



Cacho SUCNORMAL si tu te crees que la ruina se soluciona subiendo sueldos por encima de productividad pon tu una empresa MONGOLICO
Pero sigue haciendo el SUCNORMAL poniendo foco en empresas y dejando pasar el foco sobre la mega-empresa dilapidadora llamada ESTADO que es lo UNICO Y PRINCIPAL que está llevan al pais a la ruina. Hueles a funcivago que apestas


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

Como las van a despedir si se las están follando en fiestas privadas con alcohol y drogas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> España quiebra antes de navidades, el que se queria comprar algo y ha ahorrado va a disfrutar de las rebajas de segunda mano, dentro de 2 años todo estara por los suelos, lastima la inflacion no se si va a ayudar.



Quién quiere comprar algo en este estercolero?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Como las van a despedir si se las están follando en fiestas privadas con alcohol y drogas



Lo mismo te crees que es coña lo que dices, pero yo lo he hecho en ferrovial con crías que venían directas de la Pontificia Comillas


----------



## Redwill (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Quién quiere comprar algo en este estercolero?



Pues migajas, a lo mejor hay un articulo coleccionable o de valor que te gusta, a lo mejor es una moto de capricho, un quad, una moto de agua, una bicicleta electrica, a lo mejor es un coche, lo que no se si con la inflacion que hay y con los pocos coches que se compran nuevos esto va a bajar mucho, puede ser la plaza de garaje de tu vecino que te hace falta, un trastero a buen precio.

A lo mejor es el piso de una promotora, a lo mejor es el piso de alguien, quizas si lo financias vas a pagar mas del 3% fijo pero lo mismo te has ahorrado 90.000 euros como minimo sobre el precio, no es lo mismo financiar 290.000 eurs al 2% que financiar el 3% de 200.000.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Pues migajas, a lo mejor hay un articulo coleccionable o de valor que te gusta, a lo mejor hay colecciones de cosas que van a empezar a salir, a lo mejor es una moto de capricho, un quad una moto de agua, una bicicleta electrica, a lo mejor es un coche, lo queno esto no se si con la inflacion que hay y con los pocos que se compran nuevos esto va a bajar mucho, puede ser la plaza de garaje de tu vecino quele hace falta, un trastero a buen precio.
> 
> A lo mejor es el piso de una promotora, a lo mejor es el piso de alguien, quizas si lo financias vas a pagar mas del 3% fijo pero lo mismo te has ahorrado 90.000 euros como minimo sobre el precio, no es lo mismo financiar 290.000 eurs al 2% que financiar el 3% de 200.000.



Comprar algo inmueble en este país es de tarados


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo mismo te crees que es coña lo que dices, pero yo lo he hecho en ferrovial con crías que venían directas de la Pontificia Comillas



No he dicho nada de coña


----------



## Redwill (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Comprar algo inmueble en este país es de tarados



Seguro? depende de por cuanto lo compres y en que condiciones.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Seguro? depende de por cuanto lo compres y en que condiciones.



Que no, no cometas ese error, se viene una ola moronegra como nunca has imaginado.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Ago 2022)

ahora le gente se chivará si tienes calefacción o a/c más alto....


----------



## kokod (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si le despiden haga un buen destrozo jodiendoles la base de datos de la empresa.



No es buena idea conozco uno que lo hizo y la de pasta que tuvo que soltar a la empresa ni te lo imaginas...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> No he dicho nada de coña



Es tal que así, yo me he cepillado a más de 5 que aguantaban dos años en ferrovial y se iban lefadas por más de 10 de nosotros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Ago 2022)

kokod dijo:


> No es buena idea conozco uno que lo hizo y la de pasta que tuvo que soltar a la empresa ni te lo imaginas...



encriptese los datos y pidase un rescate pagado con bitcoin para el descifrado


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es tal que así, yo me he cepillado a más de 5 que aguantaban dos años en ferrovial y se iban lefadas por más de 10 de nosotros



Pues claro, si en todos los sitios es igual. 

Estas tias son putas joder.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (3 Ago 2022)

_


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Quién quiere comprar algo en este estercolero?



Hay mucho buitre buscando carroña que no sabe qué hacer con sus devaluantes eurobolívares.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Pues claro, si en todos los sitios es igual.
> 
> Estas tias son putas joder.



Y no te creas tú que le hacen ascos a nada, es flipante con tal de ascender


----------



## Decipher (3 Ago 2022)

Pero saldrán más fuertes.


----------



## IMPULSES (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Comprar algo inmueble en este país es de tarados



Pues yo conozco a dos visilleras que su sueño es seguir acumulando ladrillos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a dos visilleras que su sueño es seguir acumulando ladrillos.



Buenos pisos heredarán la moronegreria entonces


----------



## VOXero (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Cacho SUCNORMAL si tu te crees que la ruina se soluciona subiendo sueldos por encima de productividad pon tu una empresa MONGOLICO
> Pero sigue haciendo el SUCNORMAL poniendo foco en empresas y dejando pasar el foco sobre la mega-empresa dilapidadora llamada ESTADO que es lo UNICO Y PRINCIPAL que está llevan al pais a la ruina. Hueles a funcivago que apestas



Si, funcivago y progre soy. Tienes tanto ojo con la bola de cristal como ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Subir sueldos por encima de productividad.....???? Es obvio que la recuperación económica pasa por la falta de liquidez del obrero. Pero de dónde salen estos putos retrasados mentales?


----------



## ahondador (3 Ago 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Si, funcivago y progre soy. Tienes tanto ojo con la bola de cristal como ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Subir sueldos por encima de productividad.....???? Es obvio que la recuperación económica pasa por la falta de liquidez del obrero. Pero de dónde salen estos putos retrasados mentales?




¿ Pero sabrás tu lo que es un obrero pedazo mierda ?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No hay que elegir buenos clientes, simplemente tener contratado un seguro.
> 
> Ellos te evaluan cada cliente y conforme a su riesgo te calculan una prima. Ya es tu decision, tras ver ese estudio y la prima que te cobran, el arriesgarte y hacer negocios con el sin pagar la prima, el hacerlos pagando la prima o, directamente, no hacerlos.
> 
> ...



Que ya me conozco "el tinglao" de las aseguradoras de Crédito (Crédito y Caución, CESCE, MAPFRE Caución y Crédito).

Ojo. Que son seguros. Que un impago es un "siniestro". Olvídese de que le paguen en 15 días.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Vale, lo que tu digas que seguro que trabajas a diario con este tipo de seguros y clientes internacionales a los que facturas millones de euros...
> 
> No discuto con cuñados de barra de bar.
> 
> ...



No sé si el conforero sabrá.

Yo sí le puedo contar, por experiencia propia, de cierto Ejecutivo de Cuentas en Crédito y Caución el cual, en 2010 y por 3.000€ conseguía que te triplicasen la calificación crediticia.

Y lo sé en primera persona. Estaba en Madrid y venía a Barcelona cada 3 meses. Visitaba clientes en su cartera y recogía estas "amables aportaciones" en sobres.

Recuerdo también como CESCE, inicialmente, se daba "golpes de pecho" diciendo que eran mucho mejores a Crédito y Caución.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues no te voy a contradecir porque a esos.niveles no he trabajado nunca, sino con clientes nacionales con consumo del rango hasta 200k € por cliente, y era asi con credito y caucion, barato no salia y cubria el 75% del impago base imponible.
> 
> Ahora,.si con clientes internacionales y esas facturacioned sale mas barato y te cubre el 100% de la deuda, ni idea, por logica hubiese pensado que a mas.volumen, mas caro el.seguro.



El 75% de la Base Imponible, abonable pasado un plazo desde la declaración del Siniestro (del impago, vaya).

Creo recordar que a los 90 días, pero hablo del año 2002-2010, y de memoria.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Permíteme preguntarte que seguro de impago utilizas en el ámbito internacional, si es con CESCE, o utilizais Cartas de Crédito standby o bank guarantees?
> 
> Gracias



Dudo que empleen Standby L/C o Irrevocable L/C.

Además, una L/C (carta de crédito), aunque sea confirmada e irrevocable tiene una serie de cláusulas. El incumplimiento de alguna de ellas provoca que la L/C sea "papel mojado". Cuidado con los alemanes y holandeses. Tienen fama de estafar legalmente a sus proveedores empleando este tipo de artimañas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.



Yo también soy de esos. Sí, esas vacaciones pagadas te dan la vida si te pilla joven para disfrutar. Puedes planificar viajes y hacer cosas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ago 2022)

me alegro de lo que os pase porque se que ninguno va a convocar una huelga, y mucho menos los sindicados.


----------



## cuñado de bar (3 Ago 2022)

Pues siento lo del OP. Hay muchas empresas así. Pero se me ha puesto morcillona con lo de las niñatas de recursos humanos en mini falda. Al menos te alegras la vista.


----------



## hemorroide (3 Ago 2022)

Pero cómo es posible que se levante así y salga corriendo después de recibir esas dos hostias, debe de tener la cara muy dura.


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad



El jefe es hombre?


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> El jefe es hombre?



Correcto


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si te lo montas bien vives de pm.
> Familia mia en Extremadura trabaja de octubre a junio y luego paro.
> Y de personal laboral fijo discontinuo.
> Sin estudios.



En mi trabajo muchos prefieren ser discontinuos que fijos.
Solo les quitan un 2% de IRPF y, además, disfrutan del veranito.
También los que sólo trabajan en fines de semana proporcionalmente salen mucho mejor que los que remamos a diario. 

Al final te vas dando cuenta que esta gente vive bastante mejor que tú por un poco menos de dinero.


----------



## VOXero (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Pero sabrás tu lo que es un obrero pedazo mierda ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144920



Vas a enselarmelo tu gilipollas. Llevo más años cotizados que los que vas a cotizar tu en 3 visas anormal


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

Si las jovenzuelas van en tanga a los tíos os va a tocar poner el culo amego. Aquí se sacrifica toda la empresa.


----------



## little hammer (3 Ago 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Porque son todas unas putas de mierda. Se follan a los malotes de oficina a cambio de unos euros....
> 
> Hijas de puta de RRHH!!!!



Mi mujer trabaja en rrhh


----------



## greg_house (3 Ago 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> Hay mucho buitre buscando carroña que no sabe qué hacer con sus devaluantes eurobolívares.





little hammer dijo:


> Mi mujer trabaja en rrhh



Toma calcio!


----------



## jolu (3 Ago 2022)

Bueno, las recetas de Yolanda Díaz y SUMAR les convencerán para votarla.


----------



## Miss Andorra (3 Ago 2022)

A disfrutar lo de privatizar beneficios y socializar perdidas.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

En el mío han presentado un plan de viabilidad que contempla un millón de euros en despidos, y somos menos de 50. Van a quedar tres y la que limpia.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Ago 2022)

Disfruta de las vistas con las chavalas fresquitas y sal de esa empresa que se va al guano


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Correcto



Pues a ver.

Si eres mujer, joven y estás buena ponerle el rabo duro al jefe siempre es una opción


----------



## r@in (3 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Dudo que empleen Standby L/C o Irrevocable L/C.
> 
> Además, una L/C (carta de crédito), aunque sea confirmada e irrevocable tiene una serie de cláusulas. El incumplimiento de alguna de ellas provoca que la L/C sea "papel mojado". Cuidado con los alemanes y holandeses. Tienen fama de estafar legalmente a sus proveedores empleando este tipo de artimañas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Hace algunos años, me abrían bastantes L/C de bancos del Golfo Pérsico, y era una tortura cumplir el condicionado.
Una palabra mal puesta en un certificado en el BL o en la factura, es suficiente para que la revoquen.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y no te creas tú que le hacen ascos a nada, es flipante con tal de ascender



Cuenta más. Donde era, en fiestas o donde? Edades? Y tenian un tope de edad o se follaban hasta viejos.


----------



## XXavier (3 Ago 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Si, funcivago y progre soy. Tienes tanto ojo con la bola de cristal como ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Subir sueldos por encima de productividad.....???? Es obvio que la recuperación económica pasa por la falta de liquidez del obrero. Pero de dónde salen estos putos retrasados mentales?



Por 'falta de liquidez' no. La liquidez es un concepto financiero, no aplicable al caso. Dicho esto, sí es cierto que el aumento de beneficios de las empresas es condición necesaria para una recuperación económica, y que ese incremento de beneficios puede lograrse mediante una reducción de costes, entre ellos el coste de la mano de obra.


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tontería gorda.
> Cuando externalices tienes todo el control: Quiera esa maquin asin y asan y de esta forma y con estas caracteristicas. Ademas quiero que me cueste NNN euros. Control total
> 
> Que fabrique rita, que contrate rita, que pague nominas a final de mes rita, que sea empresario esclavizador rita



Ni uno ni el otro tiene razón, cuanod dejas que otro produca por tíi, más temprano que tarde ese que le dejas fabricar empezará a ofrecer su trabajo a tus clientes a un precio que te cagas


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Hace algunos años, me abrían bastantes L/C de bancos del Golfo Pérsico, y era una tortura cumplir el condicionado.
> Una palabra mal puesta en un certificado en el BL o en la factura, es suficiente para que la revoquen.



Exactamente.

Desgraciadamente las L/C pueden llegar a ser una trampa mortal.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Ago 2022)

isasosttw dijo:


> Las empresas que aseguran riesgos no valen para nada en algunos sectores
> 
> Yo tengo muy buena relacion con un cliente, facturan bastantes millones, clientes internacionales. Más de la mitad de los clientes reciben credito cero por parte de la aseguradora. Los otros son clientes con pago " seguro"
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta también que cuando vienen mal dadas, vienen mal dadas para todos.

Yo puedo tener a un cliente estupendo que me ha cumplido 20 años y ahora me dice: "tengo este problema, sabes que te he pagado los plazos siempre, pero a partir del mes que viene no puedo porque me han despedido y el desempleo que cobro no me da apenas para comer".

Y eso te pasa con 1... luego con 3... luego con 5.

Está sucediendo en muchos sectores. No es cuestión de confianza ni de mala fe ni de seguros (que están para coger dinero y no para soltarlo), es que el castillo de naipes se está cayendo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ago 2022)

Mi colega ingeniero en multi de automoción, me daba consejos sobre como buscar empleo, yo le daba las gracias incluso porque igual se pensaba que no se escribir un CV, buscar empleo y finalmente encontrar un trabajo como lo he hecho 5 veces en lso últimos 2 años y medio

El mes pasado en su empresa han anunciado el traslado de todos los temas de servicios generales: Adminitración, RRHH, compras, marketing a Portugal. No sé si aconsejarle que aprenda portugues, ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## subvencionados (3 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Dudo que empleen Standby L/C o Irrevocable L/C.
> 
> Además, una L/C (carta de crédito), aunque sea confirmada e irrevocable tiene una serie de cláusulas. El incumplimiento de alguna de ellas provoca que la L/C sea "papel mojado". Cuidado con los alemanes y holandeses. Tienen fama de estafar legalmente a sus proveedores empleando este tipo de artimañas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta

Sí que creo que se puede usar una L/C standby como aseguramiento del pago, tendría el mismo papel que una BG, garantía bancaria. La forma de ejecutarla hay que establecerla de común acuerdo entre proveedor y cliente, puede ser a primera demanda o no. En el primer caso con solo justificar la falta de pago y rellenando un formulario el banco que abrió esa L/C standby está obligado al pago. Es bastante fácil la verdad. En el segundo caso debería ser un juez quién determine si el banco debe pagar o no.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Soy de Barcelona. Sector metalúrgico para industrias como aeronáutica, joyería, medicina.
> Gran parte facturación viene de Benelux, Alemania, Austria, Italia y Asia



Joder.
Vuestras ventas no dependen de los españoles.
Ni siquiera de los europeos, pues has metido a Asia en el paquete.
Eso sí que da miedito.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Yo si pudiera hacerme freelance, lo haría, y a tomar por culo el tener que trabajar por cuenta ajena y el miedo a la incertidumbre de si te despiden. Luego me registro en Fiverr, Freelancer, o sitios así y ya está. El problema es que ser autónomo en España está carísimo.



Hombre, al principio no es tan caro.
Luego sí. Pero si te va bien, lo pagas sin problemas -eso me han contado, a mí me duele el zarpazo de la SS cada mes-.
Y lo peor no es la SS: al menos eso no tienes que calcularlo ni pagar a nadie para que te lo lleve. Sino todos los demás impuestos que, siempre, siempre, te acaba compensando pagar a alguien para que lo haga por ti.


----------



## little hammer (4 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo mismo te crees que es coña lo que dices, pero yo lo he hecho en ferrovial con crías que venían directas de la Pontificia Comillas



El que les ha hecho, pervertido?

Eran de rrhh


----------



## VOXero (4 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Por 'falta de liquidez' no. La liquidez es un concepto financiero, no aplicable al caso. Dicho esto, sí es cierto que el aumento de beneficios de las empresas es condición necesaria para una recuperación económica, y que ese incremento de beneficios puede lograrse mediante una reducción de costes, entre ellos el coste de la mano de obra.



Claro que sí, otro iluminado que va a recuperar la economía empobreciendo a la clase trabajadora y reduciendo su poder adquisitivo. Vaya personajes.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Ago 2022)

En mi dpto ibamos a fichar a tres personas, porque ibamos a crecer (una estimacion de crecnimiento considerable) ya estaba presupuestado y aprobado y buscando CVs, y nos han dicho que nanai, que aguantemos con lo que tengamos.

Ahora, eso si, la estimacion de "crecer" y los objetivos de facturacion (de los que dependen el bonus de empresa), no los tocan. Josdeputa.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> la ultraderecha, mande quien mande, siempre mandan los mismos



No como en la izquierda: Stalin, Mao, Ceaucescu, Castro... todos cedieron el poder al siguiente a los seis meses de llegar a él.


----------



## loveisintheair (4 Ago 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> En la tele han dicho que el paro está más bajo que nunca, mentira.



Pero es bajo de alto, o algo así. No sé, Antonio ha dicho que tenemos que mirar las cifras del paro con unas lentes nuevas y me he hecho un lío de lo guapo que es. Ay,


----------



## XXavier (4 Ago 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Claro que sí, otro iluminado que va a recuperar la economía empobreciendo a la clase trabajadora y reduciendo su poder adquisitivo. Vaya personajes.



Es la realidad del capitalismo, que funciona así. Es uno de los puntos que más destaca Marx en su análisis de la implacable dinámica capitalista.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ago 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad
> 
> 
> y rodilleras de enmoquetador, amigacho



Si son hezpañolas lo dudo mucho. Tal vez si están ya enmuradas


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.




Yo ahora también trabajo de fijo discontinuo desde hace algo más de dos años, 0 meses trabajando y 12 cobrando.

Va a seguir remando en este pais su putísima madre.

Saludos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo ahora también trabajo de fijo discontinuo desde hace algo más de dos años, 0 meses trabajando y 12 cobrando.
> 
> Va a seguir remando su putísima madre.
> 
> Saludos.



A eso se le llama paro, burrito.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A eso se le llama paro, burrito.
> 
> Saludos.




Yo no cobro ahora por ser parado, cobro por ser tonto 

Saludos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no cobro ahora por ser parado, cobro por ser tonto
> 
> Saludos.



Que seas discapacitado... Me encaja con tus mensajes.


Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que seas discapacitado... Me encaja con tus mensajes.
> 
> 
> Saludos.




A mi también me encaja con vuestros mensajes que sois discapacitados....pero yo cobro por serlo y vosotros no.

Así es la vida 

Saludos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mi también me encaja con vuestros mensajes que sois discapacitados....pero yo cobro por serlo y vosotros no.
> 
> Así es la vida
> 
> Saludos.



Reafirmando lo que digo. Ánimo con lo tuyo, burrito.


Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Reafirmando lo que digo. Ánimo con lo tuyo, burrito.
> 
> 
> Saludos.




No los necesito pero gracias de todos modos hombre y se agradece.

Yo no te mando ánimos con lo tuyo porque me la suda si te animas o no, para que te voy a engañar 

Saludos.


----------



## Colonoscopio (4 Ago 2022)

Ahora estamos en verano, pero las charos son peores en invierno porque tienen frío y se ponen los calefactores en los pies, haciendo que el pool que habitan alcance unas temperaturas cercanas al desmayo.



> Las charos de administración, todas premenopáusicas ya han liado el pollo porque van a sudar cual cerdo en la granja. Las de RRHH, todas jovenzuelas, comenzarán a venir con la falda más corta y el tanga más fino con toda seguridad


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ago 2022)

Pues, disfrutando lo votado durante décadas en Europa y su mariconismo ecológico.


----------



## Felson (4 Ago 2022)

Tu trabajo es uno de los prescindibles para el sistema. El trabajo y tú y las Recursos humanos, aunque todavía no lo sepan. Casualties of war... imbéciles... hasta que os deis cuenta que lo sois.... Afortunadamente, ya será tarde... para que imbéciles así prueben las mieles de la inmundicia. Nos alegramos de vuestras decisiones. Nos som felices con como lo has sido... imbécil.


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (4 Ago 2022)

Son politicas progresistas, resilientes, sostenibles y ecológicas, socialcomunistas hasta el último español vivo.


----------



## secuestrado (4 Ago 2022)

Si tenía algo de credibilidad tu hilo, en tu último parrafo te lo cargas


----------



## secuestrado (4 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi amigo trabaja de fijo discontinuo desde hace 10 años y trabaja 8 meses al año y 4 al paro cobrando 1000eur.
> 
> la buena vida.



Jajajajajaja pero tú sabes de lo que hablas?


----------



## Otto_69 (4 Ago 2022)

> Las charos de administración, todas premenopáusicas ya han liado el pollo porque van a sudar cual cerdo en la granja



Pero poner el aire acondicionado alto no era un MiCROMACHISMO?


----------



## Dr. Oldman (4 Ago 2022)

Oktoberfest


----------



## Galvani (4 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es la realidad del capitalismo, que funciona así. Es uno de los puntos que más destaca Marx en su análisis de la implacable dinámica capitalista.



Aqui no hay capitalismo. Hay robo. Y tiene huevos que digas una cosa y luego hables del Marx. Ese puto estafador. 

La realidad es que las empresas aquí funcionan por contactos y con direcciones mediocres. Lo ven todo como una caja común. Mantienen al vago y jeta pelota y al honrado lo explotan. Ni invierten lo mínimo aunque tengan pasta. Años de ver pymes guarras me dan la razón.

Sólo hay que ver lo que hacen con las reformas. Aprovecharse y defraudar.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> -Hace nada se cargaron a gran parte de producción. RRHH acaba de confirmar que externalizan producción al 100%, fuera 10 ingenieros, marketing y parte del equipo comercial.
> 
> -Prohibido usar el AC, nos han facilitado ventiladores de aspa grande.
> 
> ...



me pregunto que % de plantilla y directiva habrá ido a votar ppsoe con el voto en la boca


----------



## Sonico (4 Ago 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Próximamente es sus pantallas...
> 
> Y te ha faltado impuestos. El tema de impuestos nunca se toca pero 5 millones a la espera de cobro supone que los moronegros y el leopard/falkon de Sánchez ya han recibido 1 millon en IVA para que siga la fiesta. Irpf de trabajadores, seguridad social...
> Con 8 de facturación calculale 4,5 en impuestos.
> ...



Y bien calladitos hasta que entre el PP a arreglarlo si es que puede.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 Ago 2022)

Un script para borrar todas las tablas de una base de datos en sql server


----------



## XXavier (4 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Aqui no hay capitalismo. Hay robo. Y tiene huevos que digas una cosa y luego hables del Marx. Ese puto estafador.
> 
> La realidad es que las empresas aquí funcionan por contactos y con direcciones mediocres. Lo ven todo como una caja común. Mantienen al vago y jeta pelota y al honrado lo explotan. Ni invierten lo mínimo aunque tengan pasta. Años de ver pymes guarras me dan la razón.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver lo que hacen con las reformas. Aprovecharse y defraudar.



La dinámica capitalista es muy adaptable. Parte de un patrón ideal, definido por Marx y Engels, pero toma formas distintas según las circunstancias del tiempo y del lugar, y procede siempre a la explotación y acumulación de capital. Fuera de su objetivo histórico, para el capitalismo no existen caminos trazados ni normas morales. Si hay que estafar, se estafa. Si hay que matar, se mata. Frecuentemente, tampoco el burgués capitalista corresponde al tipo ideal, que se consume reinvirtiendo beneficios, sino que existen variantes que practican el parasitismo. El sistema termina con ellos a la larga, porque su conducta reduce la productividad de sus actividades, pero persisten durante un tiempo.

Por eso existen tantas 'pymes guarras'. No será una mala estrategia cuando hay tantas...


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Ago 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No como en la izquierda: Stalin, Mao, Ceaucescu, Castro... todos cedieron el poder al siguiente a los seis meses de llegar a él.



estoy hablando de las democracias occidentales


----------



## Domm (4 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tontería gorda.
> Cuando externalices tienes todo el control: Quiera esa maquin asin y asan y de esta forma y con estas caracteristicas. Ademas quiero que me cueste NNN euros. Control total
> 
> Que fabrique rita, que contrate rita, que pague nominas a final de mes rita, que sea empresario esclavizador rita



Te respondo mientras se hace el café, y sólo porque ver funcionar la maquinita tan lentamente me estresa.

Cuando externalizas pierdes el control de todo. Empezando por lo que se les paga a los operarios de las líneas de producción. Entonces, si pagas menos, obtienes menor calidad porque nadie se esfuerza realmente cuando percibe salarios menores. Si por el contrario la fábrica externa paga más, ese sobrecosto se va a trasladar a ti y va a impactar en tu estructura de costos. Si lo que querías era ahorrar, ya no tienes el control sobre el costo de personal, y se trata de un solo ejemplo de todos los que hay.

Tú puedes pedir lo que quieras y cómo lo quieras, pero tendrá el costo correspondiente. A mayor calidad, mayores costos. Tanto en materias primas como en mano de obra, equipos, etc. Los plazos de entrega tampoco van a poder controlarse puesto que el personal de planta no está bajo tu control, y si tienen otros clientes que paguen más, tu orden quedará aparcada. ¿Y qué pasaría si los trabajadores de la fábrica externa se van a la huelga y ralentizan aún más tu orden? ¿O qué pasaría si se les malogran equipos y su proveedor de mantenimiento no es lo suficientemente rápido, diligente y eficiente en repararlo? No tienes el control sobre ello como sí lo tienes si la producción la manejas y controlas tú.

Ahora vamos a los números:

Digamos que en el trabajo del OP los costos de producción son de 100 por materias primas + 100 de personal calificado + 100 de energía + 100 de depresiación de actios fijos y renovación de los mismos = 400

Para mantener los mismos estándares de calidad, volumen de producción y plazos de entrega lo más probable es que, por economía de escala y únicamente tratándose de productos sin demasiada diferenciación que compliquen el proceso de fabricación, ni valor agregado que requiera mayor inversión en materias primas y personal más cualificado, haya un pequeño margen de ahorro. Pero éste se pierde cuando consideras el porcentaje de utilidad que va a esperar el fabricante externo que no está considerado en la primera estructura de costos, lo que hará igual o más costoso externalizar y aún entnoces no poder mantener el control sobre la producción.

Ya está el café.


----------



## ahondador (4 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Te respondo mientras se hace el café, y sólo porque ver funcionar la maquinita tan lentamente me estresa.
> 
> Cuando externalizas pierdes el control de todo. Empezando por lo que se les paga a los operarios de las líneas de producción. Entonces, si pagas menos, obtienes menor calidad porque nadie se esfuerza realmente cuando percibe salarios menores. Si por el contrario la fábrica externa paga más, ese sobrecosto se va a trasladar a ti y va a impactar en tu estructura de costos. Si lo que querías era ahorrar, ya no tienes el control sobre el costo de personal, y se trata de un solo ejemplo de todos los que hay.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tan buena y exhaustiva respuesta.

No te quito toda la razon pero hay una cosa que hunde todo eso: La mano de obra de fuera es infinitamente mas barata que la mano de obra en suelo español y eso, como digo, se carga cualquier explicacion de costos

Que aproveche el café


----------



## r@in (7 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Te respondo mientras se hace el café, y sólo porque ver funcionar la maquinita tan lentamente me estresa.
> 
> Cuando externalizas pierdes el control de todo. Empezando por lo que se les paga a los operarios de las líneas de producción. Entonces, si pagas menos, obtienes menor calidad porque nadie se esfuerza realmente cuando percibe salarios menores. Si por el contrario la fábrica externa paga más, ese sobrecosto se va a trasladar a ti y va a impactar en tu estructura de costos. Si lo que querías era ahorrar, ya no tienes el control sobre el costo de personal, y se trata de un solo ejemplo de todos los que hay.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dices es cierto, aunque se podría matizar alguna de las afirmaciones, pero no lo veo necesario.
Lo que veo que no tienes en cuenta es que una empresa que externaliza, y más en sectores cíclicos muy sensibles a las crisis, tiene muchas más probabilidades de sobrevivir que otras que no lo hacen.


----------

